
Welcome, school 42. Seriously - julien421
https://www.holbertonschool.com/school-42-welcome
======
julien421
I want to add, that I did not understand all the rage against school 42 in a
previous post. Those guys basically offer free Education. This is awesome. We
are VERY happy to see another school in the US using this peer-learning and
project-based approach to train software engineers. When we launched Holberton
School last year we knew there would more school like this coming to the US,
but we are glad that school 42 is the one launching today! Congratulations to
the whole team 42!

~~~
thefastlane
no, it's not free.

